# professional prinitng labs



## gagey

I had some samples ordered from millers professional and mpixpro but are there any other professional printing labs that are really good quality?


----------



## Gracieloo

I have been using National Print Lab...and I really don't know how happy I am with it. I also just looked at Miller's I haven't ordered the prints yet...what did you think of them? I have just started my business and really want a good company to go through....any help this way would be nice too.


----------



## gagey

Gracieloo said:


> I have been using National Print Lab...and I really don't know how happy I am with it. I also just looked at Miller's I haven't ordered the prints yet...what did you think of them? I have just started my business and really want a good company to go through....any help this way would be nice too.


 

I also just started my business. i received sample prints from millers professional and mpixpro and i think that they are both good quality i do like millers better than mpixpro. millers paper is thicker than mpixpro as well. you should check them both out i was very satisfied with both. The prices are a bit more expensive than labs i use to use for myself but the quality is so much better than the walmart and labs like that it is so worth to pay the price.


----------



## myfotoguy

I have used MPIX they do a good job. Also White House Custom color, only got as far as samples from them, but liked the results.

I also tried Nations Photo Lab for a free gallery print, it was high quality IMO. Note: At my blog link below you can get $50.00 credit from them and in the USA I think shipping is free at $50 or more. So you can try them for free. It expires 09-01-10.


----------



## KmH

WHCC and H&H Color Lab are both good Pro labs but no better, or worse, than Millers, IMO.


----------



## Idahophoto

I use MPix as I think gerally they are the best but I also done BayPhotos and Maridian a couple of times. They both seemed to do a real good job and I have no complaints about them.


----------



## Bryan Conner

H&H Color Lab.  I  used them for about 10 years before moving to germany.  Their quality is second to none, and the prices are better than Miller's.  I have also seen great prints from Millers also.   ACI is a super, class organization.  I have several friends that use them for competition prints as well as for customer orders.


----------



## newimage

WHCC, McKenna, Millers, MpixPro .. all cool labs .. and I have to throw in H&H because they are only 10 mins from our studio


----------



## KmH

Just to be accurate, Mpix is a consumer lab, not a pro lab.


----------



## DennyCrane

I like Adorama.


----------



## gagey

thanks i will have to check some of the other ones out. when you use some of the professional labs do they charge any type of membership fee?


----------



## Bryan Conner

If a lab wants to charge you a membership fee, run!  Pro Labs tend to want you to prove that you are a Pro.  Some will want a copy of your tax permit, or tax number etc.


----------



## Pea-Pod

I use Bay Photo. I have been using them for over a year. Their customer services is great. They have a wide variety of Products. And the Quality is fantastic. Not to mention Great prices.


----------



## Fifthphotography

I also use Bay photo and I absolutely love it. Ive previously used nations lab and mpix both were fine. I don't think id go through them for canvas, metal and albums though.


----------



## elie1

Pro labs, well i have an agfa D-lab 1 u can look it out on google it gets the best out of my pics and i print for clients too so give it a look at google would realy help if u have a photography studio


----------



## squee

I love Millers even if their prices are a tad high. I love all the benefits they give you of becoming a member with them including marketing materials/tips. When they sent me my photos samples I was able to calibrate my monitor to create another color profile to use while PPing so I know the prints will look perfect when they print them. They just make me feel like they value me as a member and their quality is excellent. Plus, they have Mpix.com as a consumer site so I can send my clients there when they buy DVDs and I know they'll still turn out great.


----------



## Turbo

I've gone with Bay Photo for a while.  I've only had one problem with Bay Photo...a print was trimmed to the wrong size.  Called them up and I had a replacement in hand the next day.  They get a _lot_ of money from me 

Didn't like Millers, too expensive and didn't impress me as far as quality.



myfotoguy said:


> I also tried Nations Photo Lab for a free gallery print, it was high quality IMO. Note: At my blog link below you can get $50.00 credit from them and in the USA I think shipping is free at $50 or more. So you can try them for free. It expires 09-01-10.



Thanks, I just ordered $50 worth of stuff from them.  :thumbup:  I don't get on TPF often, but if I remember I'll let you know how the prints turned out.


----------



## gagey

I did receive my test prints from millers and I love them! I want to order some prints in all the different papers and finishes to compare my own prints! I cant wait


----------

